# Hello from Boulder



## Conor (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. My name is Conor and I'm from Boulder, CO. This will be my second season snowboarding, and I'll be splitting time between Eldora and Loveland. Last season I went boarding nearly twenty times and I would say I'm a fairly confident boarder; before the mountain closed I am proud to say I rode a couple of blacks with no issues. This season I hope to get confidence enough to hit kickers and maybe try a few boxes so I'll definitely be spending more time on this forum searching for advice. Hopefully I'll see some of you on the slopes this season!


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome! You will find some good advice here


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Conor I live in Loveland and my boyfriend lives in FoCo I just learned to board last year but we also went a lot so I'm pretty confident as well. We have passes for copper and winter park but we might hit up Loveland if we get the buy one get one free coupons this year. It's nice to find another Colorado local on here (although I'm sure there are many I haven't come across yet)


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

shouts to both Conor and katie.

I just moved into CO from Alaska, staying in Longmont right now, looking at these dry mountains and waiting for some of that white stuff to fall.

I'm always down to ride anywhere so hit me up!


----------

